# The Frankenstein Chronicles



## Foxbat (Jan 23, 2020)

Just finished watching season one. I knew nothing about it and picked up the DVD second hand for four quid from Music Magpie. It's not exactly  a re-imagining of Frankenstein - more a very dark murder mystery in and around London  circa 1827.

I really enjoyed it and have just ordered season 2. Never seen it mentioned here so thought I'd give it a shout out.


----------



## svalbard (Feb 12, 2020)

Watched Season 1 and currently have S 2 on my watchlist. This is on Netflix. 

I thought it was good in parts with a good insight on the early 19th century London. It is bleak in it's outlook and makes you wonder how people managed to survive back then.


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 25, 2021)

I finished watching S2 last night and would have started a thread about it if there hadn't been one, I was that impressed. It definitely needs a wider audience. It's very well acted and written, takes the religious sensibilities of the time seriously, and is set in a period (late-Georgian) that gets very little air-time except regarding the love affairs of the aristocracy.

It's hard to know how to categorise it, which makes it interesting to me and probably is what helped doom it to relative obscurity. I don't think the title helps, as it makes it sound like a YA re-imagining.

One of my best finds of the last year.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 25, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> I finished watching S2 last night and would have started a thread about it if there hadn't been one, I was that impressed. It definitely needs a wider audience. It's very well acted and written, takes the religious sensibilities of the time seriously, and is set in a period (pre-Victorian) that gets very little air-time except regarding the love affairs of the aristocracy.
> 
> It's hard to know how to categorise it, which makes it interesting to me and probably is what helped doom it to relative obscurity. I don't think the title helps, as it makes it sound like a YA re-imagining.
> 
> One of my best finds of the last year.



There is series  books by Dean Koontz you might find of interest which almost became a tv series.  In which  The Creature and Dr Frankenstein both import al have wages a centorires long war against one another. The Monster known as Deuclon  is the hero and the Dr is the Villian. It's a quite a good series . * Frankenstein The Prodigal  Son* is book one this series.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 26, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> It's hard to know how to categorise it, which makes it interesting to me and probably is what helped doom it to relative obscurity. I don't think the title helps, as it makes it sound like a YA re-imagining.


I had similar feelings. It wasn’t what I expected (although I didn’t really know what I was expecting). It was pretty damn good, however, and a bit different. You’re  making me think that maybe it’s time to revisit this one


----------



## HareBrain (Apr 26, 2021)

Possibly the closest I know in terms of feel is _Taboo_, the 2017 series with Tom Hardy. Similar period, setting and atmosphere.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Apr 26, 2021)

It was a good series, but season 2 did get a bit weird. Tbh I would have preferred it with the ambiguous ending of season 1. Definitely worth watching though.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Apr 26, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> I finished watching S2 last night and would have started a thread about it if there hadn't been one, I was that impressed. It definitely needs a wider audience. It's very well acted and written, takes the religious sensibilities of the time seriously, and is set in a period (late-Georgian) that gets very little air-time except regarding the love affairs of the aristocracy.
> 
> It's hard to know how to categorise it, which makes it interesting to me and probably is what helped doom it to relative obscurity. I don't think the title helps, as it makes it sound like a YA re-imagining.
> 
> One of my best finds of the last year.




I think I would categorise it as one of those few that fit under the definition of 'magical realism'.


----------

